# dyeing raffia grass



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone have any experience dyeing raffia grass? I've come to the conclusion there are 2 different types of grass, the cheap stuff found at walmart and dollar stores that has a more plastic texture to it and does not absorb dye well. And some expensive grass i found at a craft store that soakes up the dye. Anyhow im shooting for a grass green color, the winter wheat color that avery killerweed comes in seems to dark for my situation. The best recipie ive came up with so far is to mix 2oz of kelly green rit dye with 2oz of apple green into 3 gallons of hot water and soak bundles of raffia untill it looks "right". Does anyone have any suggestions on this process to get a more consistent color? It seems the first few bundles i do turn out good then start goin downhill from there. And some just plain get to dark soaked for the same amount of time. Maybe suggestions on my dye to water ratio or so forth?


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Try this. You need more than just green to get true colors to match the real stuff. There's mixes for all sorts of colors. Works great and you can adjust to your needs pretty easily. :thumb: 
Below is the link...

http://www.drundel.com/hunt/raffia/


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.forum.minnesotawaterfowler.c ... hp?t=23347

Check out Matt Keller's deal here. Hes a great guy to work with and the proceeds of his sales go to Keller Outdoors, a group that introduces kids the outdoor activities (camping and killing stuff)


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the links guys!


----------

